# Canon EOS R5, EOS R6, EOS-1D X Mark III, RF 70-200 f/2.8L IS & RF 100-500 f/4.5-5.6L IS firmware released



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 30, 2021)

> Below are the features being added via firmware for the Canon EOS R5, Canon EOS R6, Canon EOS-1D X Mark III as well as the Canon RF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM and the Canon RF 100-500mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM.
> *EOS R5 – Firmware Version 1.3.0 Download*
> 
> Added *Canon Log 3* to Canon Log settings, a log gamma curve that possesses largely the same characteristics with Canon Log 1 but with a wider dynamic range. It is also found in our professional line of cameras, the Cinema EOS Series, allowing easier post-production camera matching work between the...



Continue reading...


----------



## john1970 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## btruo292 (Mar 30, 2021)

No Clog 3 for the R6


----------



## Kam (Mar 30, 2021)

Yep, no C-Log 3 for the R6 or 1DX-3 as I suspected. 
It will remain the hybrid with the crappiest DR.

Guess CR3 isn't reliable at all.
What a let down.


----------



## NiktoCan (Mar 30, 2021)

Cinema Raw lite didn't make the cut


----------



## freddobonanza (Mar 30, 2021)

Hmmm, I'm in the disappointed camp with the R6 firmware release, alas I can see the reasoning behind pushing the R5 with its enhancements. The only thing I like the look of is number 4.


> 4. Fixes a phenomenon, in rare cases where the camera does not function normally when the drive mode is set to “High-speed continuous shooting” to shoot still images continuously.


Does this mean that I can now shoot high speed + with my 100-400 ii without losing the subject?


----------



## Talys (Mar 30, 2021)

Full time electronic MF is a great addition! Devil is in the details, and I hope it feels like a mechanical usm.

I will try it tonight


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> Yep, as expected.
> No C-Log 3 for the R6 as I suspected.
> It will remain the hybrid with the crappiest DR.
> 
> Guess CR3 isn't reliable at all.


could be product / tier differentiation or horsepower too.. R5 might have more capability to handle clog3? anyone know?


----------



## peters (Mar 30, 2021)

Aah, I was hoping for 4k raw via HDMI out for my R5...
maybe in another life :-D

Anyway, Clog 3 sounds interesting. And FHD120fps is certainly welcomed, if it doesnt overheat. (4k120 is by far the most unreliable mode for me and overheats after 4-5 minutes...). A higher framerate in FHD would have been awesome though. Processing power should be available..
But nice to see, that Canon actualy adds new features in a camera.


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 30, 2021)

Canon asía says the R5 gets raw light and the ability to save config settings to memory card like the 1 series


----------



## sfericean (Mar 30, 2021)

Gordon mentioned CLOG 3 for the R6 and the 1DX Mark III in a later firmware. Still no mention of decoupling the IBIS from lens stabilization.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 30, 2021)

Some of the new stuff - Still going through it all


----------



## highdesertmesa (Mar 30, 2021)

Canon has awakened the Kaizen.


----------



## Kam (Mar 30, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> could be product / tier differentiation or horsepower too.. R5 might have more capability to handle clog3? anyone know?


Or, maybe it is the sensor itself...



sfericean said:


> Gordon mentioned CLOG 3 for the R6 and the 1DX Mark III in a later firmware. Still no mention of decoupling the IBIS from lens stabilization.



Yeah, just another rumor. 
Will possibly hear more info in another 6 months. 

By that time R5c will be announced and the Sony A7IV will be out. Dammit. I really wanted to go Canon, like this weekend. So disappointed I bought into the CR3 rating.


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> Yep, no C-Log 3 for the R6 or 1DX-3 as I suspected.
> It will remain the hybrid with the crappiest DR.
> 
> Guess CR3 isn't reliable at all.
> What a let down.


The video review says R6 will get c-log 3 at a later date.


----------



## Kam (Mar 30, 2021)

Stu_bert said:


> The video review says R6 will get c-log 3 at a later date.



First off that is simply another rumor from a single youtuber. Nothing written in stone. 

Second, this was CR3 which is basically fact. 
"I can count the number of times this source has been wrong on one finger". Well, seems like this time it was a big
middle finger.

Third, later date could mean 2 months from now, 4 months from now, 6 months from now, or not at all. Not gonna hold my breath with the A7IV on the horizon, and who knows what else. 

I do feel really bad for those who have an R6 or 1DX-3 and truly bought the rumor of it coming in this FW update.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> Or, maybe it is the sensor itself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony is a great option. Win some lose some. 

Cheers


----------



## sfericean (Mar 30, 2021)

New firmware just went live on Canon USA

R6 Firmware (Canon USA): https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...s/mirrorless/eos-r6?subtab=downloads-firmware

R5 Firmware (Canon USA): https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...s/mirrorless/eos-r5?subtab=downloads-firmware

1DX Mark III (Canon USA): https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/.../eos-1d-x-mark-iii/?subtab=downloads-firmware


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 30, 2021)

surprised no one is mentioning the ability to save your settings to a card to put in other cameras... that was asked a few times  but not mentioned in the canon site, but shown by Gordon's video

nm mentions it on the canon usa one at least

"
8. Adds [Save/load cam settings on card] to the Function settings tab of the menu.
This allows you to save the camera settings to a card, or load a saved file and restore the camera to the settings you saved to a card."


----------



## sfericean (Mar 30, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> surprised no one is mentioning the ability to save your settings to a card to put in other cameras... that was asked a few times  but not mentioned in the canon site, but shown by Gordon's video


Agreed. Wish they had that for the R6. Some of us have two of those things. LOL!


----------



## Jstnelson (Mar 30, 2021)

Installed on my R5 and all of my custom shooting modes are now Clog3 

can’t wait to try it out. I hope some videos come out soon comparing the dynamic range and highlight roll-off to clog


----------



## sfericean (Mar 30, 2021)

Well. I have bug fixes to be happy about...I guess.

R6 still no ALL-I option (which we found out moments ago in the main post) and still no ability to de-couple the IBIS from the lens stabilization.


----------



## snapshot (Mar 30, 2021)

full time manual focus!!!!!


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> First off that is simply another rumor from a single youtuber. Nothing written in stone.
> 
> Second, this was CR3 which is basically fact.
> "I can count the number of times this source has been wrong on one finger". Well, seems like this time it was a big
> ...


He got the info from Canon UK.

they gave him the firmware early to review it along with an r5

agree there was no timeline.


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 30, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> surprised no one is mentioning the ability to save your settings to a card to put in other cameras... that was asked a few times  but not mentioned in the canon site, but shown by Gordon's video
> 
> nm mentions it on the canon usa one at least
> 
> ...


You’d think that they could be consistent. Canon Asia site does mention the save function as i posted above and the Raw lite. Oh lah.

the other benefit of save function is multiple conf beyond the c1-c3, have as many configs as you want...


----------



## vjlex (Mar 30, 2021)

Stu_bert said:


> the other benefit of save function is multiple conf beyond the c1-c3, have as many configs as you want...


That's a really good idea. It's just a shame we still can't actually name the C1-C3 settings. But I'm just happy to now be able to save settings at all.


----------



## NorskHest (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Refraction (Mar 30, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> surprised no one is mentioning the ability to save your settings to a card to put in other cameras... that was asked a few times  but not mentioned in the canon site, but shown by Gordon's video
> 
> nm mentions it on the canon usa one at least
> 
> ...


Yes this is actually my favourite update. I have three R5s and can spend an hour before shoots updating all three. This is a real timesaver for me. Thanks Canon.


----------



## dlee13 (Mar 30, 2021)

Sad to see now zebra highlights when shooting, still holding hope we can get it some day soon....


----------



## vladk (Mar 30, 2021)

R5 FW update adds [RAW (Light)] to the movie recording size and [IPB (Light)] to 8K/4K to enable lower bit rate shooting. These settings can also be selected when RAW+MP4 is set.


----------



## vladk (Mar 30, 2021)

NiktoCan said:


> Cinema Raw lite didn't make the cut


It did, at least for R5. RAW (Light) and [IPB (Light) for 8K/4K.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 30, 2021)

Does this mean the lockups have been addressed?
“

Fixes a phenomenon, in rare cases where the camera does not function normally when using certain CFexpress cards. “


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2021)

I see some options that would be useful for me, its one of the better feature upgrades for any Canon body that I recall.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Does this mean the lockups have been addressed?
> “
> 
> Fixes a phenomenon, in rare cases where the camera does not function normally when using certain CFexpress cards. “


That's a good question. There were some issues with certain CF express cards so that could be it. I've never heard of anyone pinning down the lockup to a certain CF express card, I seem to recall it happening with just a SD card inserted for one person. Some say it was fixed by a motherboard replacement, others not. I haven't heard of new buyers with the issue, so I tend to think it was hardware. 

If you have the issue, ask Canon before warranty is up. Have them repair it to extend your warranty if its close.


----------



## armd (Mar 30, 2021)

Why does Canon hate still photographers? Still no zebras, improved button functionality, or variable ES FPS.


----------



## landon (Mar 30, 2021)

armd said:


> Why does Canon hate still photographers? Still no zebras, improved button functionality, or variable ES FPS.


R1 or R5ii


----------



## Roby Davis (Mar 30, 2021)

I was secretly hoping the new lower quality mode would help with overheating on the R6 but at about 26 minutes mine is starting the give me the overheat warning.. The camera is definitely warm to the touch.


----------



## nitsuga (Mar 30, 2021)

HI! Who knows where this new feature is on the menu on the R5?

"LCD Backlight OFF option"

Thanks!


----------



## landon (Mar 30, 2021)

btruo292 said:


> No Clog 3 for the R6


One week after the Sony a7iv release


----------



## 1D4 (Mar 30, 2021)

> Fixes a phenomenon, in rare cases where the camera does not function normally when the drive mode is set to “High-speed continuous shooting” to shoot still images continuously.



Wow, this sounds like it may address my issue where the camera refused to release the shutter a couple of times each week, even though I was in AI Servo and had the subject in focus. I'm always in high-speed continuous. Please let it be 



1D4 said:


> Thanks. I'm using the EVF, too, but my situation is a bit different than the ones where the image freezes. My EVF keeps going, but the shutter button freezes. I reported my problem to Canon and they said no one else reported my specific issue. They said to try resetting the camera settings (which I'll do, but will be a pain since I've made so many customizations), and if all else fails, to send it in :/


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm very happy Canon fixed the R6's tendency to turn off while connected via USB. This was really annoying while using it as a webcam.

"Fixes a phenomenon in which the power may become suspended when the camera is powered via USB for an extended period of time."


----------



## drippinDodger (Mar 30, 2021)

nitsuga said:


> HI! Who knows where this new feature is on the menu on the R5?
> 
> "LCD Backlight OFF option"
> 
> Thanks!


I found it in the Red menu, tab 7, bottom item "Shooting info. disp.", then Screen info. settings, option 6 at the bottom of that menu is "Screen Off". Once you enable option 6 you have to cycle through the settings with the Info button to get the LCD to turn off.


----------



## jam05 (Mar 30, 2021)

YES!! Save setting onto card. Bout time. So many emails and messages to customer support for this.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 30, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That's a good question. There were some issues with certain CF express cards so that could be it. I've never heard of anyone pinning down the lockup to a certain CF express card, I seem to recall it happening with just a SD card inserted for one person. Some say it was fixed by a motherboard replacement, others not. I haven't heard of new buyers with the issue, so I tend to think it was hardware.
> 
> If you have the issue, ask Canon before warranty is up. Have them repair it to extend your warranty if its close.



Yeah that's true. It doesn't look like there is any consistent reason for the lockups. A bunch of people were claiming it was an issue with Sandisk CF Express cards and that Sony Tough cards didn't have lockups. But then that was disproven with some Sony Tough card users also having lockups.

As for me, I'm in Australia so have a 5 year warranty on the camera - no real rush for a repair just yet. I have had the camera since the start of August last year, taken about 12,000 photos and have had 3 lockups so far. It always seemed to occur directly after taking a photo when the camera was writing the data to the card or just after it had finished writing to the card. I have mainly been using a Sandisk 512gb CF express card, and don't believe I have had a lockup with my 128GB Sandisk SD card (but could just be because I used it much less). I was also on the 1.1.1 firmware for all of those lockups and only recently updated to 1.2.0.

Basically I have been waiting for this 1.3.0 firmware to see if it resolves my lockup issues before deciding to send my camera in for repair or not. I would prefer for the camera not to be taken apart for the mother board to be replaced unless it is 100% neccessary. It was really sad to hear that even replacing the mother board didn't seem to fix the lockup issue for some users... that actually made me question whether it was hardware or firmware causing the problem?

I guess we will all just have to wait and see what difference this new firmware makes! I have my fingers crossed..


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 30, 2021)

drippinDodger said:


> I found it in the Red menu, tab 7, bottom item "Shooting info. disp.", then Screen info. settings, option 6 at the bottom of that menu is "Screen Off". Once you enable option 6 you have to cycle through the settings with the Info button to get the LCD to turn off.


Interesting. So what does this do exactly? Does it stop the LCD screen from coming on when you take your eye away from the viewfinder?


----------



## drippinDodger (Mar 30, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Interesting. So what does this do exactly? Does it stop the LCD screen from coming on when you take your eye away from the viewfinder?


Yes, it turns the LCD off completely.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 30, 2021)

drippinDodger said:


> Yes, it turns the LCD off completely.


Great, I was hoping this would be the case.

On the Canon Australia page they have a bit more detail about this update, and also talk about future updates to DPP. See below


Detail​Firmware Version 1.3.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements:
1. Adds [Canon Log 3] to [Canon Log settings]. You can select [Canon Log] or [Canon Log 3] from [Canon Log settings] in the Shooting tab of the menu.
- Support for RAW movies shot with Canon Log3 and RAW (Light) will be available in Cinema RAW Development and in Digital Photo Professional version in a future update.
- Digital Photo Professional will also support the processing of RAW movies shot in Canon Log3 settings and the application of Viewing LUT in future update.
2. Adds [RAW (Light)] to the movie recording size and [IPB (Light)] to 8K/4K to enable lower bit rate shooting. These settings can also be selected when RAW+MP4 is set.
3. Adds a high frame rate of 119.9 fps/100.0 fps to the Full HD movie recording size.
4. Adds [Electronic full-time MF] to the AF tab of the menu. When a lens is attached, manual focus adjustment is always possible with both One-shot AF and Servo AF.
5. Adds [6: Monitor Off] to [Shooting info. disp.: Screen info. settings] in the Shooting tab of the menu. This update makes it possible for the camera's monitor to be turned off at all times during shooting.
6. The transfer time (estimated value) now displays on the camera monitor during FTP transfer.
7. Adds the ability, when transferring images via FTP, to select protected images that failed to be transferred and protected images that have not yet been transferred and transfer them all at once.
8. Adds [Save/load cam settings on card] to the Function settings tab of the menu.
This allows you to save the camera settings to a card, or load a saved file and restore the camera to the settings you saved to a card.
9. Fixes a phenomenon, in which, in rare instances, the camera does not function normally when using certain CFexpress cards.
10. Fixes a phenomenon, in which in rare instances, the camera cannot function normally when the drive mode is set to "High-speed continuous shooting" to shoot still images continuously.
11. Fixes a phenomenon in which the power may become suspended when the camera is powered via USB for an extended period of time.


----------



## risto0 (Mar 30, 2021)

but no auto change shutter mode based on exposure speed to avoid shutter shock


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 30, 2021)

drippinDodger said:


> I found it in the Red menu, tab 7, bottom item "Shooting info. disp.", then Screen info. settings, option 6 at the bottom of that menu is "Screen Off". Once you enable option 6 you have to cycle through the settings with the Info button to get the LCD to turn off.



Now why on earth would this extremely useful feature be added to the R5...and not the R6? LOL I was really excited to see this get added in there on my R5...but why can't it be available on the R6? You're literally telling the LCD to turn off! haha


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 30, 2021)

vjlex said:


> That's a really good idea. It's just a shame we still can't actually name the C1-C3 settings. But I'm just happy to now be able to save settings at all.


Totally agree. plus file names can only be 8 characters.


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 30, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That's a good question. There were some issues with certain CF express cards so that could be it. I've never heard of anyone pinning down the lockup to a certain CF express card, I seem to recall it happening with just a SD card inserted for one person. Some say it was fixed by a motherboard replacement, others not. I haven't heard of new buyers with the issue, so I tend to think it was hardware.
> 
> If you have the issue, ask Canon before warranty is up. Have them repair it to extend your warranty if its close.


I read back when the r5 was released that deli in had to change their firmware as Canon had done something a little different (not wrong), so they tweaked theirs to adjust. I had problems with cfe reader, also firmware. Not had chance to test the, much, but now with this update I might revisit my two cfe cards


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 30, 2021)

Roby Davis said:


> I was secretly hoping the new lower quality mode would help with overheating on the R6 but at about 26 minutes mine is starting the give me the overheat warning.. The camera is definitely warm to the touch.


That’s interesting. How does that compare to your use on higher bitrate modes?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 30, 2021)

Stu_bert said:


> Totally agree. plus file names can only be 8 characters.


That is an international standards issue not limited to Canon.


----------



## DWhite (Mar 30, 2021)

I tried to update the firmware and my R5 would not take the update. Is anyone else having an issue with this?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 30, 2021)

DWhite said:


> I tried to update the firmware and my R5 would not take the update. Is anyone else having an issue with this?


I have only heard of this happening with Mac version being downloaded to a windows PC. Did you get the right version?


----------



## Dockland (Mar 30, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Just got the R5 instead. I do feel the R6 a little bit limited for my use. Mainly for the higher pixel count, but even for the EVF and the screen on the back. 
Was shooting some birds with my RF 100-500 just to try it out, and boy was the images fantastic, but the crop i want to do actually was somewhat limited.


----------



## padam (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Fischer (Mar 30, 2021)

jam05 said:


> YES!! Save setting onto card. Bout time. So many emails and messages to customer support for this.


Where is the function (hidden)?


----------



## Fischer (Mar 30, 2021)

Fischer said:


> Where is the function (hidden)?


OK, I found the answer. My R6 did not get this functionality. Talk about "crippling" - LOL! A Canon low ball if there ever was one...


----------



## edoorn (Mar 30, 2021)

update went well.... I have no image on raw light 8k video files in Final Cut (normal raw works fine), with the latest 2.1 plugin. Any clues how this may be happening?


----------



## Twinix (Mar 30, 2021)

The Canon R6 still need:
All-I
Clog3 
Dual slot recording
Backup of menu options


----------



## fasterquieter (Mar 30, 2021)

Ugh, nothing of any real interest for the R6. I wish there was at least one thing that would inspire me to actually do the update.


----------



## TheSalvatore (Mar 30, 2021)

Anyone has this error "Frame substitution recursion attempt aborting after multiple attempts on file" while importing Canon R5 8K Raw Light to Premiere Pro?


----------



## Atlasman (Mar 30, 2021)

Has Canon released the Raw Light for FCP?


----------



## Alan B (Mar 30, 2021)

Bit of info on the *"Press release"* section on Canon UK - https://www.canon.co.uk/press-centr...professional-cameras-to-streamline-workflows/

Quote(at the end) *Canon will continue its commitment to photographers and videographers through further plans to bring new functionality to these three models based on user feedback, including bringing Canon Log 3 to the EOS R6 and EOS-1D X Mark III in a future update.*


----------



## john1970 (Mar 30, 2021)

Upgraded the firmware on the R5 and the firmware on both lenses as well without any issues. I have not tried them out, but definitely will. Frankly, I am more of a stills person so the full time MF and being able to save settings were the most useful for me.


----------



## t.linn (Mar 30, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Does this mean the lockups have been addressed?
> “
> 
> Fixes a phenomenon, in rare cases where the camera does not function normally when using certain CFexpress cards. “


All the lockups I've seen reported have been associated with SD cards.


----------



## juststeve (Mar 30, 2021)

On USA.Canon cannot find firmware upgrade to 100-500. Each time I try get there I wind up with the Canon store trying to sell me another one. While it is a wonderful lens, even at the great price I got, one is enough. Anyone find a path to upgrade the 100-500 firmware?


----------



## t.linn (Mar 30, 2021)

armd said:


> Why does Canon hate still photographers? Still no zebras, improved button functionality, or variable ES FPS.


Zebras are a video feature. I've often wondered why we don't see it available for still images but this is something I have yet to see myself. Blinkies would be the stills equivalent I guess though, unlike zebras, the threshold(s) are not adjustable.


----------



## gatabo (Mar 30, 2021)

Welcome update for both R5 and R6 and also the 1DXIII, the sign that Canon is listening, still there are missing some important and relatively easy updates that should not exist anymore, especially because some competitor cameras don't have any.

- NO more artificial 30 min. video record limit, this is ridiculous; A video should stop recording only when there is no space in the memory cards, or the battery is empty, or the infamous overheating is reached, that's it, 30 minute limit is unnecessary and limiting in many situations, no excuses here.

- Sometimes, especially with EF lenses, enabling only IBIS or just Optical IS could be better than the combined IS + IBIS, just add a menu option that let the user decide what kind of image stabilization is required, Optical, mechanical or electronic in any combination, it's not a point and shoot camera, users should be able to fine tune the camera behavior at the most fine level.

- Add audio to 120FPS recordings and let the user chose at which frame rate the video should be played, don't impose 30fps, it should also be played at native 120fps or 24fps, 60fps etc ...

- Simultaneous video recording on both cards for any video mode and in any combination, except for the obvious speed limits of the SD card, where lower bit rate simultaneous recording should be anyway always being possible, not just during 8K RAW video.

- as a bonus, continue to improve over remaining overheating issues


----------



## t.linn (Mar 30, 2021)

juststeve said:


> On USA.Canon cannot find firmware upgrade to 100-500. Each time I try get there I wind up with the Canon store trying to sell me another one. While it is a wonderful lens, even at the great price I got, one is enough. Anyone find a path to upgrade the 100-500 firmware?


If you don't mind sharing, where and how did you get a great price on the 100-500, Steve?


----------



## 1D4 (Mar 30, 2021)

juststeve said:


> On USA.Canon cannot find firmware upgrade to 100-500. Each time I try get there I wind up with the Canon store trying to sell me another one. While it is a wonderful lens, even at the great price I got, one is enough. Anyone find a path to upgrade the 100-500 firmware?








Canon Support for | Canon U.S.A., Inc.


Find support for your Canon . Browse the recommended drivers, downloads, and manuals to make sure your product contains the most up-to-date software.




www.usa.canon.com


----------



## juststeve (Mar 30, 2021)

Was able to get to the 100-500 firmware update via the link on Canon Rumors. Whodda thunked Canon Rumors would actually turn out to be useful. And I had tried both Firefox and Safari.

As to a great price, I do not think I can say.


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 30, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> That is an international standards issue not limited to Canon.


I agree, but it wouldn’t be onerous to overlay lfn alongside dcf. Heck even a simple text file would suffice... Maintain standards but offer user friendlInes or better still overhaul something which is a little outdated.


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 30, 2021)

drippinDodger said:


> I found it in the Red menu, tab 7, bottom item "Shooting info. disp.", then Screen info. settings, option 6 at the bottom of that menu is "Screen Off". Once you enable option 6 you have to cycle through the settings with the Info button to get the LCD to turn off.


oh unexpected bonus.. wondered what that was and it addresses something I was puzzled as heck to achieve when I first got R5.. .I had to custom program a button to use only eye display... now I can get that button back.

there are definitely times I want to turn the back lcd off for pics, esp in quiet, dark venues, that and the power savings possibly. neat you can use it as an option to cycle by changing pressing the info button.


----------



## vladk (Mar 30, 2021)

TheSalvatore said:


> Anyone has this error "Frame substitution recursion attempt aborting after multiple attempts on file" while importing Canon R5 8K Raw Light to Premiere Pro?


Are there any xmp files with the same name as well? Try to rename/move these xmp files.


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 30, 2021)

Talys said:


> Full time electronic MF is a great addition! Devil is in the details, and I hope it feels like a mechanical usm.
> 
> I will try it tonight


what is full time electronic mf?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 30, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> what is full time electronic mf?


It means moving the focus ring will always change focus, seems obvious but with focus by wire it isn’t. Traditionally the manual focus ring is deactivated while the camera is trying to achieve AF and on some cameras needs a custom setting to activate MF even after focus has been achieved, like if the camera focused on the wrong part of the subject.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> Yep, no C-Log 3 for the R6 or 1DX-3 as I suspected.
> It will remain the hybrid with the crappiest DR.
> 
> Guess CR3 isn't reliable at all.
> What a let down.


You seem to be a really unhappy guy. That's a shame. You own a fantastic camera.


----------



## zanadurk (Mar 30, 2021)

anyone else have trouble updating the lens firmware for rf70-200. Seems like the actual file name might be wrong... it implies its for a 24-110. r5 firmware update worked fine but the camera does not recognize the lens firmware update file on either card.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> First off that is simply another rumor from a single youtuber. Nothing written in stone.
> 
> Second, this was CR3 which is basically fact.
> "I can count the number of times this source has been wrong on one finger". Well, seems like this time it was a big
> ...




A good rule of thumb is that if it isn't written on the outside of the box or in the owner's manual when you buy the camera then anything beyond actual bug fixes is gravy.

Lots of folks seem to think they are entitled to certain upgrades based on what other models offer and I've never understood that mindset. I've never bought a house with the hope that one day the contractor will come back and add two rooms for me at no extra cost. I've never bought a car without a navigation system and then complained that the manufacturer didn't give me the download for free later on down the road. It's truly mind-boggling.

Pro-tip: make sure you educate yourself about the camera you're buying and make sure it has the features you have to have right out of the box and 9 times out of ten you won't be disappointed. Wishing and hoping for things down the road is a recipe for disappointment regardless of the brand you choose.

Based on your post history, I think a Sony camera with a emphasis on video would be a better fit for you.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 30, 2021)

zanadurk said:


> anyone else have trouble updating the lens firmware for rf70-200. Seems like the actual file name might be wrong... it implies its for a 24-110. r5 firmware update worked fine but the camera does not recognize the lens firmware update file on either card.


I did not have any issues updating my 70-200 but that is interesting I see the file name in the zip (rf7020028-v110-win) is RF024110.afu


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 30, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> It means moving the focus ring will always change focus, seems obvious but with focus by wire it isn’t. Traditionally the manual focus ring is deactivated while the camera is trying to achieve AF and on some cameras needs a custom setting to activate MF even after focus has been achieved, like if the camera focused on the wrong part of the subject.


interesting.. hadn't run into issues, but makes sense. 

would be neat if they could show the manual focus assist when 10x digital zoom. I get you should be able to see it at that magnification, but still could help


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 30, 2021)

Messed around with the new Firmware last night and came up with a few things:

The Good:

I really like CLOG 3 after just applying a simple Canon LUT 
Color seems more natural over CLOG  

Really like the Full time MF - Handy when the Camera really wants to focus on the background to "wake it up"
The Odd:

Found a bug with the RF 50 1.8 in video mode
When the lens is set to MF and the user shuts the camera on and off the MF point is stuck in the top left corner.

Does not seem like the lower bit rate IPB(light) gives me any longer record times before thermal protection.
The Bad:

Cannot open Canon RAW Light in Premiere Pro - Just get black footage and an error.


----------



## Juangrande (Mar 30, 2021)

btruo292 said:


> No Clog 3 for the R6





btruo292 said:


> No Clog 3 for the R6


If you can bother to read the whole thing it says it’s coming in a future release.


----------



## Juangrande (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> Yep, no C-Log 3 for the R6 or 1DX-3 as I suspected.
> It will remain the hybrid with the crappiest DR.
> 
> Guess CR3 isn't reliable at all.
> What a let down.


I guess you didn’t read the part where it says C log 3 is coming for the R6 and 1Dx3


----------



## Mark M (Mar 30, 2021)

TheSalvatore said:


> Anyone has this error "Frame substitution recursion attempt aborting after multiple attempts on file" while importing Canon R5 8K Raw Light to Premiere Pro?


Not with those files, but with other video shot on the R5. It's a known problem and they ought to have sorted it out by now.
Easy workaround is simply to rename your .mp4 files to .mts. Doing so switches Premiere Pro to a different decoding route, which seems to work.
Having said that, I've now got in the habit of transcoding all my R5 footage to ProRes.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 30, 2021)

Refraction said:


> Yes this is actually my favourite update. I have three R5s and can spend an hour before shoots updating all three. This is a real timesaver for me. Thanks Canon.



This will also be good if you ever have to do a reset on the camera. You can go back to what you had, quickly.


----------



## landon (Mar 30, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Messed around with the new Firmware last night and came up with a few things:
> 
> The Good:
> 
> ...


Only a few lens fave the MF fw update. Others are in the works I think.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Mar 30, 2021)

juststeve said:


> On USA.Canon cannot find firmware upgrade to 100-500. Each time I try get there I wind up with the Canon store trying to sell me another one. While it is a wonderful lens, even at the great price I got, one is enough. Anyone find a path to upgrade the 100-500 firmware?








Canon Support for | Canon U.S.A., Inc.


Find support for your Canon . Browse the recommended drivers, downloads, and manuals to make sure your product contains the most up-to-date software.




www.usa.canon.com


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 30, 2021)

Mark M said:


> Not with those files, but with other video shot on the R5. It's a known problem and they ought to have sorted it out by now.
> Easy workaround is simply to rename your .mp4 files to .mts. Doing so switches Premiere Pro to a different decoding route, which seems to work.
> Having said that, I've now got in the habit of transcoding all my R5 footage to ProRes.


Canon RAW Light file extension is .CRM - I have not found any way to get the RAW light to work in PP so far. Think it will need an update to get this sorted. 

Standard RAW files (also .CRM) are working without issues.


----------



## Juangrande (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> First off that is simply another rumor from a single youtuber. Nothing written in stone.
> 
> Second, this was CR3 which is basically fact.
> "I can count the number of times this source has been wrong on one finger". Well, seems like this time it was a big
> ...


It d


----------



## ukmdb (Mar 30, 2021)

Disappointed with the R6 update,

How hard would it have been to have included the LCD Backlight OFF option on the R6
does only the R5 suffer battery drain with the LCD on !


----------



## Finn (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> Yep, no C-Log 3 for the R6 or 1DX-3 as I suspected.
> It will remain the hybrid with the crappiest DR.
> 
> Guess CR3 isn't reliable at all.
> What a let down.


Gordon Lang said he was told CLOg3 is coming to R6 in the future just not with this update. Not sure why...to sell more R5 I guess.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Mar 30, 2021)

A bunch of new features and 99% of you lot are moaning..


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 30, 2021)

sfericean said:


> still no ability to de-couple the IBIS from the lens stabilization


Please request this from Canon.
I got a lot of people to request 1080 120p for the R5 and that seems to have worked out for us.


----------



## Fischer (Mar 30, 2021)

juststeve said:


> On USA.Canon cannot find firmware upgrade to 100-500. Each time I try get there I wind up with the Canon store trying to sell me another one. While it is a wonderful lens, even at the great price I got, one is enough. Anyone find a path to upgrade the 100-500 firmware?








RF 100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM - Canon Europe


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon-europe.com


----------



## camlars (Mar 30, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I did not have any issues updating my 70-200 but that is interesting I see the file name in the zip (rf7020028-v110-win) is RF024110.afu


Both lenses updated fine for me. The filename for the 70-200 update (Mac) is also RF024110.afu


----------



## bdeutsch (Mar 30, 2021)

I've never updated lens firmware. I shoot with various 5Ds. Is that only necessary if you're using an R5 or R6 with in body IS? 


Deutsch Photography, Inc.: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Executive Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> First off that is simply another rumor from a single youtuber. Nothing written in stone.


Gordon was sent a camera to test early by Canon.
I would bet that the info they sent him is also reliable.


----------



## Fischer (Mar 30, 2021)

bdeutsch said:


> I've never updated lens firmware. I shoot with various 5Ds. Is that only necessary if you're using an R5 or R6 with in body IS?
> 
> Deutsch Photography, Inc.: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Executive Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


Improved functionality with the RF-series. Nice that Canon added this.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 30, 2021)

t.linn said:


> All the lockups I've seen reported have been associated with SD cards.


Interesting... most threads I’ve seen on DPreview and other such sights have been full of people speculating that CFexpress cards are the problem.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 30, 2021)

Atlasman said:


> Has Canon released the Raw Light for FCP?


The following Applications have been updated accordingly:
- Camera Connect 2.7.30
- EOS Utility 3.13.20
- Digital Photo Professional 4.14.0
- *Canon RAW Plugin 2.2 for Final Cut Pro X*
- Canon RAW Plugin 2.7 for Avid Media Access
Please download the Applications as well as the latest firmware.


----------



## Robert Marxreiter (Mar 30, 2021)

What I've not seen talked about is that you can now configure the R5 to behave just like a DSLR.

A huge improvement to preserve battery life or for low light shooters who don't want the blinding display on all the time but also don't want to use th EVF for menus.

In "Shooting 7" under "Shooting info. disp." "Screen info. settings" there is now a setting 6 "Screen off". This makes the "info" button basically behave like the "LiveView" button on DSLRs. I guess this is what they meant with "LCD Backlight OFF option" in the change log?

In this mode, with the camera away from the eye, both Screen and EVF are off. Put to the eye the EVF instantly turns on. The display can be used for menus, image review etc, just like with a DSLR. 

For me this is quite a game changer for extreme low light work where I now get the best of both worlds, and I'm looking forward to testing how that plays out for battery life. Yay!

Can anyone confirm this function was introduced with the 1.3.0 update? Is this function also available on the R6 now? Would be a shame if not since the R6 is an especilly capable low light beast.

Regards,
Robert


----------



## Atlasman (Mar 30, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The following Applications have been updated accordingly:
> - Camera Connect 2.7.30
> - EOS Utility 3.13.20
> - Digital Photo Professional 4.14.0
> ...


Thanks


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 30, 2021)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> What I've not seen talked about is that you can now configure the R5 to behave just like a DSLR.
> 
> A huge improvement to preserve battery life or for low light shooters who don't want the blinding display on all the time but also don't want to use th EVF for menus.
> 
> ...



yes it indicated it was introduced with 1.3.0

I agree with a post... these are all bonus, people don't seem to get that.. the only thing they owe you is what they sold at time and to fix something that may have been broken, but these are new features ....free

I'm stoked too about this particular change.

btw if anyone is curious, even with the lcd off on the tilt screen, you can still use the touch to select your focus point.. well implemented.


----------



## digigal (Mar 30, 2021)

1D4 said:


> Wow, this sounds like it may address my issue where the camera refused to release the shutter a couple of times each week, even though I was in AI Servo and had the subject in focus. I'm always in high-speed continuous. Please let it be


When I'm shooting in the hi-speed continuous, AI servo, EVF, using the EF 100-400 my whole camera freezes requiring a battery pull to reset it. Doesn't happen in hi+-speed continuous or low speed continuous, so maybe this will solve that issue. I solved it last week by buying the 100-500  but that was an expensive solution!
Catherine


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Mar 30, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> yes it indicated it was introduced with 1.3.0
> 
> I agree with a post... these are all bonus, people don't seem to get that.. the only thing they owe you is what they sold at time and to fix something that may have been broken, but these are new features ....free
> 
> ...



Holy crap. That is fantastic.


----------



## digigal (Mar 30, 2021)

t.linn said:


> All the lockups I've seen reported have been associated with SD cards.


I've have multiple lockups/freezes (enough that Canon replaced the motherboard in my camera) and NONE were associated with an SD card. ALL occurred while shooting with a CFE card while in the Hi-speed continuous mode, AI servo. 
Catherine


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 30, 2021)

LSXPhotog said:


> Now why on earth would this extremely useful feature be added to the R5...and not the R6? LOL I was really excited to see this get added in there on my R5...but why can't it be available on the R6? You're literally telling the LCD to turn off! haha


Previously on the R5, I remapped a button to switching between the EVF and the rear LCD as my underwater housing blocked the face detection when using the EVF. You could fix the screen to be the rear LCD and then turn the screen into the body. Could be used for timelapse or continuous shooting star trails etc. Not sure if this completely turned off the power to the LCD but as close as possible. See if the R6 can do the same.


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 30, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> btw if anyone is curious, even with the lcd off on the tilt screen, you can still use the touch to select your focus point.. well implemented.


That would indicate that the power to the rear LCD is not off. Are you suggesting that the rear screen works for moving the focus point when your eye is looking through the EVF or when not looking through the EVF. I guess the former as the rear screen wouldn't be showing the sensor output. That could mean that power is on only when looking through the EVF which is reasonable.


----------



## fred (Mar 30, 2021)

There is an RF100-500mm F4.5-5.6L IS?? That thing must be massive!


----------



## Kam (Mar 30, 2021)

Juangrande said:


> If you can bother to read the whole thing it says it’s coming in a future release.


You know what else is coming in a future release?
R5c, R6 mk 2, Sony A7IV.

The point is "future release" could mean two months, or a year from now. That isn't what the rumor said. The rumor clearly stated it was coming to all three cameras this FW. 

That is why R6/1DX3 people are so disappointed.


----------



## stevelee (Mar 30, 2021)

I googled Clog video to understand it better, and the results page gave me a list of clogging video on YouTube.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> You know what else is coming in a future release?
> R5c, R6 mk 2, Sony A7IV.
> 
> The point is "future release" could mean two months, or a year from now. That isn't what the rumor said. The rumor clearly stated it was coming to all three cameras this FW.
> ...


What was it that said the R6 would get everything?


----------



## Kam (Mar 31, 2021)

Nyarlathotep said:


> What was it that said the R6 would get everything?


Literally this website, at CR3. "The R5, R6 and 1DX3 will ALL get CLOG3 in this firmware"


Nyarlathotep said:


> What was it that said the R6 would get everything?



[CR3] – Fact
We use this rating when we’re sure what we’re posting is a fact.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Mar 31, 2021)

Kam said:


> Literally this website, at CR3.
> 
> [CR3] – Fact
> We use this rating when we’re sure what we’re posting is a fact.



I know. I was trying to get you to say "rumor." So a CR3 rumor from a rumor website? 

Anyhow, I hear R5 bodies are available for sale on Amazon.


----------



## Kam (Mar 31, 2021)

Nyarlathotep said:


> I know. I was trying to get you to say "rumor." So a CR3 rumor from a rumor website?
> 
> Anyhow, I hear R5 bodies are available for sale on Amazon.


I know what you were trying to do lol, wasn't getting baited that easily. Canon Rumors has always been very credible for me, especially at CR3. So credible I really wonder if they took out C-log 3 at the last moment to give the R5 a boost in sales. 

There are in fact many R5 bodies on Amazon. Great camera, but I have no use for poor low light compared to the R6 just so I can take high MP photos and do 8k.


----------



## Refraction (Mar 31, 2021)

SteveC said:


> This will also be good if you ever have to do a reset on the camera. You can go back to what you had, quickly.


Exactly. I always run through EVERY setting on each of the three R5's before each wedding and it takes ages. Now I have an SD card set aside with the settings I spent most of today perfecting  I'm soooooo happy about this. Sad, I know.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 31, 2021)

Nyarlathotep said:


> I know. I was trying to get you to say "rumor." So a CR3 rumor from a rumor website?
> 
> Anyhow, I hear R5 bodies are available for sale on Amazon.





Kam said:


> I know what you were trying to do lol, wasn't getting baited that easily. Canon Rumors has always been very credible for me, especially at CR3. So credible I really wonder if they took out C-log 3 at the last moment to give the R5 a boost in sales.
> 
> There are in fact many R5 bodies on Amazon. Great camera, but I have no use for poor low light compared to the R6 just so I can take high MP photos and do 8k.


There are R5's in stock at B&H and Adorama too.

When normalized there is zero difference in the high iso performance of the R5 and R6.


----------



## Refraction (Mar 31, 2021)

I did a quick test on the updated Clog 3 with Canons Luts from the website. I must say I did say 'wow' at the resulting image. And I didnt even set the ISO to the recommended minimum of 400 (mad recommended around 1,000 I think?). I had it at 100 and the DR was so much better than Clog which is all I have ever used in the R5, C100 ii and 5Div.


----------



## Refraction (Mar 31, 2021)

I tried to get the Full Time MF to work but couldn't figure it out...anyone? I cant see a use case for it anyway but always good to know how it works. I kept the shutter pressed halfway while manually focusing the RF 35mm f1.8 but the focus would not change.


----------



## landon (Mar 31, 2021)

Refraction said:


> I tried to get the Full Time MF to work but couldn't figure it out...anyone? I cant see a use case for it anyway but always good to know how it works. I kept the shutter pressed halfway while manually focusing the RF 35mm f1.8 but the focus would not change.


Only 4 lens has the MF fw update for now. RF 35mm isn't one of them.


----------



## B00MST!CK (Mar 31, 2021)

The firmware update for the R5 is a step in the right direction. Thankful for 120fps FHD, Raw lite & clog3 

Optimistic that Canon will release a firmware update that allows a shooter to: de-couple the IBIS from the lens stabilization & the ability to magnify while recording (every other Canon camera I've shot with has the ability to magnify while recording).


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 31, 2021)

Refraction said:


> I did a quick test on the updated Clog 3 with Canons Luts from the website. I must say I did say 'wow' at the resulting image. And I didnt even set the ISO to the recommended minimum of 400 (mad recommended around 1,000 I think?). I had it at 100 and the DR was so much better than Clog which is all I have ever used in the R5, C100 ii and 5Div.


@Refraction why ISO 400?

On my R I used ISO 400 because I read somewhere the gave the best dynamic range. On the R5 I have always used ISO 800 for log again because I read somewhere it gave the best dynamic range for the R5 sensor.

Do not ask me to back that up with anything because there is a high possibility that was all pulled out of thin air

I agree on CLOG 3 in my tests


----------



## Rocksthaman (Mar 31, 2021)

Bert63 said:


> A good rule of thumb is that if it isn't written on the outside of the box or in the owner's manual when you buy the camera then anything beyond actual bug fixes is gravy.
> 
> Lots of folks seem to think they are entitled to certain upgrades based on what other models offer and I've never understood that mindset. I've never bought a house with the hope that one day the contractor will come back and add two rooms for me at no extra cost. I've never bought a car without a navigation system and then complained that the manufacturer didn't give me the download for free later on down the road. It's truly mind-boggling.
> 
> ...


Maybe in this little Canon “but what about the photographers” bubble but anyone switching to Canon or interested in making more of their investments is expecting capable hardware to have capable software to support it.

With the house comparison, it doesn’t really apply because you can’t update a house over WiFi to everyone with 1-3 models to update. But say it’s the home automation, and yes I would very much expect to hear Morgan freeman as my assistant if it is capable. But even Cars get updates based on the current landscape given they have a connection, see Tesla.

The problem very much lies in the very capable hardware and not being available to fully utilize like the competition. That first compounds if you have a shelf of L glass and you love shooting canon(me). That secondarily compounds if fairly basic “features” found in sub $2000 cameras(custom modes,log profiles, unlimited recording, recording to both cards, zebras, decoupling ibis) are missing.....it’s not the end of the world, but is frustrating.

The problem really isn’t the R5, it’s that the solution is sell all of your glass, switch brands(that you don’t even like) or buy a “cinema” camera for $6000+, In addition to an R/R5/R6.

Love the update BTW


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 31, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> That would indicate that the power to the rear LCD is not off. Are you suggesting that the rear screen works for moving the focus point when your eye is looking through the EVF or when not looking through the EVF. I guess the former as the rear screen wouldn't be showing the sensor output. That could mean that power is on only when looking through the EVF which is reasonable.


I believe in the firmware update notes Canon states that the feature turns off the ‘LCD backlight’. So yeah, maybe the screen will be black but it still has some power going to it like you suggested.


----------



## Finn (Mar 31, 2021)

Ramage said:


> On the R5 I have always used ISO 800 for log again because I read somewhere it gave the best dynamic range for the R5 sensor.


ISO 400 in LOG video.
ISO 800 in RAW video.
ISO 200 in RAW photo.

ISO invariant at 800.

Don't use the low modes (L100) for anything.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 31, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Maybe in this little Canon “but what about the photographers” bubble but anyone switching to Canon or interested in making more of their investments is expecting capable hardware to have capable software to support it.
> 
> With the house comparison, it doesn’t really apply because you can’t update a house over WiFi to everyone with 1-3 models to update. But say it’s the home automation, and yes I would very much expect to hear Morgan freeman as my assistant if it is capable. But even Cars get updates based on the current landscape given they have a connection, see Tesla.
> 
> ...


If these things are critical to you and they are not offered on the hardware you choose to buy you have to think long and hard about continuing to buy into that hardware system.

For better or worse Canon has a method of hardware line segmentation that is their own and while they are changing (slowly) they are still more likely not to give you all the feature on all their systems then a lot of the competition. At this point you should know this is how Canon does business and continuing to buy their hardware tells them that you are ok with it (even if you are not).

If my Canon hardware ever fails to meet my needs I will sell it and switch to the company that does. I have not needed a Cinema Camera yet but if I did tomorrow it would be the C70 because I have a ton of RF glass and it appears to record video. 

My needs would be:

fits my glass and
records video
√ and √ 

So far my Canon brand loyalty has been rewarded with Cameras, Lens and features that I want\need so I remain a loyal customer (oh and CPS is awesome).


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 31, 2021)

Finn said:


> ISO 400 in LOG video.
> ISO 800 in RAW video.
> ISO 200 in RAW photo.
> 
> ...


What would be the solution if you don't have ND filters in bright sunshine?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 31, 2021)

Finn said:


> ISO 400 in LOG video.
> ISO 800 in RAW video.
> ISO 200 in RAW photo.
> 
> ...


Uh, ISO 100 has the best dynamic range on the R5 for photos. The ‘L’ ISO is actually L50 ISO on this camera.

ISO 400 also seems to have better DR than ISO 200 on the R5 because 400 is where the dual native ISO kicks in.


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 31, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> That would indicate that the power to the rear LCD is not off. Are you suggesting that the rear screen works for moving the focus point when your eye is looking through the EVF or when not looking through the EVF. I guess the former as the rear screen wouldn't be showing the sensor output. That could mean that power is on only when looking through the EVF which is reasonable.


it definitely has power as you can still use it to drag the focus point around, but it isn't emitting light... which is good when you're doing work in a darkish area and don't want to distract audiences (bands, weddings, performances)... which is normal with an SLR, but it wasn't with the new MILCs.. so this is a big bonus for some of us. The power savings likely there to some extent as it doesn't emit light... but it isn't the main desire for this feature... its to not distract others.


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 31, 2021)

stevelee said:


> I googled Clog video to understand it better, and the results page gave me a list of clogging video on YouTube.


surprised you didn't get a lot of dutch videos ;-)


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 31, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> it definitely has power as you can still use it to drag the focus point around, but it isn't emitting light... which is good when you're doing work in a darkish area and don't want to distract audiences (bands, weddings, performances)... which is normal with an SLR, but it wasn't with the new MILCs.. so this is a big bonus for some of us. The power savings likely there to some extent as it doesn't emit light... but it isn't the main desire for this feature... its to not distract others.


Turning off the rear LCD is also useful for timelapse/star trail use cases... both for darkness and power savings


----------



## Rocksthaman (Mar 31, 2021)

Ramage said:


> If these things are critical to you and they are not offered on the hardware you choose to buy you have to think long and hard about continuing to buy into that hardware system.
> 
> For better or worse Canon has a method of hardware line segmentation that is their own and while they are changing (slowly) they are still more likely not to give you all the feature on all their systems then a lot of the competition. At this point you should know this is how Canon does business and continuing to buy their hardware tells them that you are ok with it (even if you are not).
> 
> ...


Very cute (&typical) answer.

The diehard Canon guys (I would consider myself in that space on most levels) yes everyone gets it. Go by a cinema camera, switch brands, this camera is for photography.

There just shouldn’t be much confusion on why people are frustrated in the crippling/segmentation. It’s clear as mud why from the outside looking in why there are limitations not based on hardware with an entry point of $6000. It’s just as dense to act like you don’t get it, than to say something about the issues.

I’ve said it more than once that I think it’s more of an issue if the Cameras being unfinished firmware wise than anything else. That’s one reason I expect to continue get firmware updates. Many of the issues feel very Gen 1. I don’t even use an SD card due to the issues there.

Its actually difficult to figure out what parts are being held back and what are unfinished pieces that just had not been added yet. See R6 firmware updates, they have always been delayed. You can tell they are behind

Consistent firmware updates are a part of tech. Don’t be confused why people want them, it’s the standard. Blackmagic, Sony , Tesla, Panasonic(for a price) hell even Apple are constantly adding features to years old electronics. IOS 15 will be out next year, the same people that expect to get that update probably are the ones expecting their camera to update if it’s capable.


----------



## Finn (Mar 31, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Uh, ISO 100 has the best dynamic range on the R5 for photos. The ‘L’ ISO is actually L50 ISO on this camera.
> 
> ISO 400 also seems to have better DR than ISO 200 on the R5 because 400 is where the dual native ISO kicks in.


My bad. You are correct about ISO 100 being the best for photos. The L(50) or expanded modes are still to be avoided.

I’m pretty sure R5 is not a true dual native ISO camera. But not a lot is know about the sensor.


----------



## TheSalvatore (Mar 31, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Canon RAW Light file extension is .CRM - I have not found any way to get the RAW light to work in PP so far. Think it will need an update to get this sorted.
> 
> Standard RAW files (also .CRM) are working without issues.


Yes, I have no issue with 8K Raw and 4K. However, only facing issue with Raw Light. Are you having the same issue?


----------



## TheSalvatore (Mar 31, 2021)

vladk said:


> Are there any xmp files with the same name as well? Try to rename/move these xmp files.


Nope, no XMP files...


----------



## Sorosuub (Mar 31, 2021)

Updated to the new firmware, but not seeing an option for FHD 120 fps? 

**NVM, had to enable high frame rate in movie settings. Oops!


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 31, 2021)

Sorosuub said:


> Updated to the new firmware, but not seeing an option for FHD 120 fps? What am I missing? I see only 59.94 fps, 29.97 fps, and 23.98 fps?!


the updated advanced user guide hasn't been released yet. 
I believe that you need to enable high frame rate mode in the menu first (page 315 of the advanced user guide). Not sure why this option needs to be done first... would be much simpler to include all frame rates in the movie mode rec size screen


----------



## alofonz (Mar 31, 2021)

btruo292 said:


> No Clog 3 for the R6


Seriously..wth, those "updates" are not great mr Canon ..


----------



## tapanit (Mar 31, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> it definitely has power as you can still use it to drag the focus point around, but it isn't emitting light... which is good when you're doing work in a darkish area and don't want to distract audiences (bands, weddings, performances)... which is normal with an SLR, but it wasn't with the new MILCs.. so this is a big bonus for some of us. The power savings likely there to some extent as it doesn't emit light... but it isn't the main desire for this feature... its to not distract others.


If you have "touch and drag AF" disabled, however, touching the dark screen won't change focus. Which is a very good thing if you ask me. Whether or not that has any impact on power consumption, I have no idea.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 31, 2021)

digigal said:


> I've have multiple lockups/freezes (enough that Canon replaced the motherboard in my camera) and NONE were associated with an SD card. ALL occurred while shooting with a CFE card while in the Hi-speed continuous mode, AI servo.
> Catherine


Please keep us updated on how you go with the new firmware. If you still have the old lens with you, would be curious to see if the new firmware does the trick with that setup..


----------



## Hanley (Mar 31, 2021)

Fischer said:


> OK, I found the answer. My R6 did not get this functionality. Talk about "crippling" - LOL! A Canon low ball if there ever was one...


Really? Previously this was only available on the flagship 1DX, it was never available on anything else.
It was never available on the 5D, 6D, 7D or any other camera.


----------



## Hanley (Mar 31, 2021)

Kam said:


> I know what you were trying to do lol, wasn't getting baited that easily. Canon Rumors has always been very credible for me, especially at CR3. So credible I really wonder if they took out C-log 3 at the last moment to give the R5 a boost in sales.
> 
> There are in fact many R5 bodies on Amazon. Great camera, but I have no use for poor low light compared to the R6 just so I can take high MP photos and do 8k.


I think you're misinformed if you think the R5 is poor in low light.
Just because the R6 is slightly better, and that is questionable if you downsize the sensor resolution on the R5, does not mean the R5 is necessarily bad.

I have an R5 and it's performed amazingly well in low light.


----------



## Hanley (Mar 31, 2021)

Finn said:


> ISO 400 in LOG video.
> ISO 800 in RAW video.
> ISO 200 in RAW photo.
> 
> ...


This is interesting, I always use ISO 100 in RAW photo, not saying you're wrong but do you have a link to support this? 

Edit: Ignore this, I've since read a later post about ISO 100


----------



## Kam (Mar 31, 2021)

Hanley said:


> I think you're misinformed if you think the R5 is poor in low light.
> Just because the R6 is slightly better, and that is questionable if you downsize the sensor resolution on the R5, does not mean the R5 is necessarily bad.
> 
> I have an R5 and it's performed amazingly well in low light.


From everything I have tested downsampled 8k to 4k from the R5, vs HQ 4k from the R6, the R6 has WAY less noise at the same ISO for video which is what I do. 

Are you referring to downsizing pictures, or are you talking about a different method completely?


----------



## oeleke (Mar 31, 2021)

Still no menu rotation in vertical shooting!!


----------



## reef58 (Mar 31, 2021)

Ramage said:


> If these things are critical to you and they are not offered on the hardware you choose to buy you have to think long and hard about continuing to buy into that hardware system.
> 
> For better or worse Canon has a method of hardware line segmentation that is their own and while they are changing (slowly) they are still more likely not to give you all the feature on all their systems then a lot of the competition. At this point you should know this is how Canon does business and continuing to buy their hardware tells them that you are ok with it (even if you are not).
> 
> ...


My complaint really revolves around the R5 vs 1DX3. I am not fist shaking mad, but am annoyed Canon decided to offer a more capable camera for $2500 less and will not update the more expensive camera via firmware to at least match the cheaper one. I bought the 1dx when it came out. It is a great camera, but the auto focus with the r5 just kills it especially in video of animals, which I do a lot. The 1dx could be updated to keep their "flagship" competitive. I certainly have no complaints with the R5 or the update.


----------



## reef58 (Mar 31, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> the updated advanced user guide hasn't been released yet.
> I believe that you need to enable high frame rate mode in the menu first (page 315 of the advanced user guide). Not sure why this option needs to be done first... would be much simpler to include all frame rates in the movie mode rec size screen


I use one of my custom modes (Mode3) for high frame rate. I agree I wish I didn't have to. I would prefer to have it reserves for Log/8k/FHD. Now I have 8k/log/120p


----------



## Mountaineer (Mar 31, 2021)

freddobonanza said:


> Hmmm, I'm in the disappointed camp with the R6 firmware release, alas I can see the reasoning behind pushing the R5 with its enhancements. The only thing I like the look of is number 4.
> 
> Does this mean that I can now shoot high speed + with my 100-400 ii without losing the subject?


Hm, looks like i'm not the only one having issues with the 100-400 II (with 1.4x) and AF performance...


----------



## padam (Mar 31, 2021)

Finn said:


> ISO 400 in LOG video.
> ISO 800 in RAW video.
> ISO 200 in RAW photo.
> 
> ...


With LOG 3 video it is also ISO 800, ISO 400 is still enabled, but it changes to an 'L' setting
So 800 looks to be the native ISO for video with Canon Log 3 or with RAW video for Canon Log 2 conversion.


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Mar 31, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> yes it indicated it was introduced with 1.3.0
> 
> I agree with a post... these are all bonus, people don't seem to get that.. the only thing they owe you is what they sold at time and to fix something that may have been broken, but these are new features ....free
> 
> ...


That is great to know. I well may try that.


----------



## Hanley (Mar 31, 2021)

Kam said:


> From everything I have tested downsampled 8k to 4k from the R5, vs HQ 4k from the R6, the R6 has WAY less noise at the same ISO for video which is what I do.
> 
> Are you referring to downsizing pictures, or are you talking about a different method completely?


Photos, but in your post you mentioned photos.

There are in fact many R5 bodies on Amazon. Great camera, but I have no use for poor low light compared to the R6 just so I can *take high MP photos* and do 8k


----------



## Mike9129 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hanley said:


> Photos, but in your post you mentioned photos.
> 
> There are in fact many R5 bodies on Amazon. Great camera, but I have no use for poor low light compared to the R6 just so I can *take high MP photos* and do 8k


I would love to see what kind of low light you are working in that the R5's noise performance becomes an issue.

There comes a point where you have to actually light a scene, expecting a camera to shoot in pitch black isn't really practical.


----------



## Hanley (Mar 31, 2021)

Mike9129 said:


> I would love to see what kind of low light you are working in that the R5's noise performance becomes an issue.
> 
> There comes a point where you have to actually light a scene, expecting a camera to shoot in pitch black isn't really practical.


It's not me who said that I am, I was quoting someone else. My R5 is fantastic in low light


----------



## Refraction (Mar 31, 2021)

Ramage said:


> @Refraction why ISO 400?
> 
> On my R I used ISO 400 because I read somewhere the gave the best dynamic range. On the R5 I have always used ISO 800 for log again because I read somewhere it gave the best dynamic range for the R5 sensor.
> 
> ...


You are correct. This from the R5 manual, updated edition.


----------



## Refraction (Mar 31, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> the updated advanced user guide hasn't been released yet.
> I believe that you need to enable high frame rate mode in the menu first (page 315 of the advanced user guide). Not sure why this option needs to be done first... would be much simpler to include all frame rates in the movie mode rec size screen


Here you go. https://cam.start.canon/en/C003/manual/html/index.html


----------



## Kam (Mar 31, 2021)

Mike9129 said:


> I would love to see what kind of low light you are working in that the R5's noise performance becomes an issue.
> 
> There comes a point where you have to actually light a scene, expecting a camera to shoot in pitch black isn't really practical.



I shoot lots of run and gun scenes on the streets of Tokyo, sometimes in alleyways at night, or by riverbanks. The A7S3 and R6 handle them fine up to about ISO 25,000. When I tested the R5 there was so much noise at 12k I couldn't use the footage without needing lots of NR. 

This is of course video, not photography I am speaking of.


----------



## RockyCola (Mar 31, 2021)

With the new 1.3 Firmware, everyone noticing that using Clog3 with View Assist on, blows out the image big time on the LCD screen. Makes it pretty unusable for monitoring exposure with it on, that's for sure. With Clog1 the View Assist works just perfectly. But with Clog3, the View Assist literally looks like your overexposed by 3-4 stops, even when you clearly are not.


----------



## Atlasman (Mar 31, 2021)

RockyCola said:


> With the new 1.3 Firmware, everyone noticing that using Clog3 with View Assist on, blows out the image big time on the LCD screen. Makes it pretty unusable for monitoring exposure with it on, that's for sure. With Clog1 the View Assist works just perfectly. But with Clog3, the View Assist literally looks like your overexposed by 3-4 stops, even when you clearly are not.


All good here!


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Mar 31, 2021)

RockyCola said:


> With the new 1.3 Firmware, everyone noticing that using Clog3 with View Assist on, blows out the image big time on the LCD screen. Makes it pretty unusable for monitoring exposure with it on, that's for sure. With Clog1 the View Assist works just perfectly. But with Clog3, the View Assist literally looks like your overexposed by 3-4 stops, even when you clearly are not.


I just set CLog3 + View Assist On w/ the RF 35mm 1.8 @ 2.8 ISO 800 1/50 and did not see this happen.

Edit: 4K-U / 23.98 / ALL-I


----------



## RockyCola (Mar 31, 2021)

Nyarlathotep said:


> I just set CLog3 + View Assist On w/ the RF 35mm 1.8 @ 2.8 ISO 800 1/50 and did not see this happen.
> 
> Edit: 4K-U / 23.98 / ALL-I


Good to know. What is your screen brightness set to?


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Mar 31, 2021)

RockyCola said:


> Good to know. What is your screen brightness set to?


4


----------



## Jstnelson (Mar 31, 2021)

RockyCola said:


> With the new 1.3 Firmware, everyone noticing that using Clog3 with View Assist on, blows out the image big time on the LCD screen. Makes it pretty unusable for monitoring exposure with it on, that's for sure. With Clog1 the View Assist works just perfectly. But with Clog3, the View Assist literally looks like your overexposed by 3-4 stops, even when you clearly are not.


I’ve only played with it a few minutes but, in Clog3 with view assist + zebras, I thought zebras wasn’t working because the image was super bright with no zebras showing. I increased the exposure more and finally got zebras. I was shocked at how bright the image looked when overexposed about a stop. I haven’t looked at any footage in FCP to see how exposure looks yet.


----------



## dirtyvu (Mar 31, 2021)

There's even true 24 fps now (not 23.98). Even the "cinema" fx3 camera doesn't have that


----------



## Finn (Mar 31, 2021)

RockyCola said:


> With the new 1.3 Firmware, everyone noticing that using Clog3 with View Assist on, blows out the image big time on the LCD screen. Makes it pretty unusable for monitoring exposure with it on, that's for sure. With Clog1 the View Assist works just perfectly. But with Clog3, the View Assist literally looks like your overexposed by 3-4 stops, even when you clearly are not.


I have noticed this too.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 31, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Maybe in this little Canon “but what about the photographers” bubble but anyone switching to Canon or interested in making more of their investments is expecting capable hardware to have capable software to support it.
> 
> With the house comparison, it doesn’t really apply because you can’t update a house over WiFi to everyone with 1-3 models to update. But say it’s the home automation, and yes I would very much expect to hear Morgan freeman as my assistant if it is capable. But even Cars get updates based on the current landscape given they have a connection, see Tesla.
> 
> ...




My analogy might not fit your vision perfectly but it holds true if you stick to the opening sentence.

If it isn't in the camera when you take it out of the box, then aside from taking care of the base featiures that "just don't work" then I don't believe the manufacturer owes anyone a darn thing more.

If a person makes a purchase based on hopes and dreams and not what is included when the equipment comes out of the box then they have no one to blame but themselves. Blaming the manufacturer or getting frustrated with the manufacturer doesn't make any sense at all - TO ME. 

I was car shopping once and there were two models I was interested in and they were very similar except one had navigation and the other didn't. I asked about it and the dealer told me they could download the navigation feature for an additional charge. All of the other requirements were there, it just needed the download. The key to this analogy is the "additional charge".. FWIW it wasn't a Tesla.

The discussion here fits this scenario well - the equipment was capable of running the navigation program but if I wanted it I had to pay for it. How is that different from what Canon may or may not decide to do WRT the R6 or any other camera?

I just don't get it I guess.


----------



## Sorosuub (Mar 31, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> the updated advanced user guide hasn't been released yet.
> I believe that you need to enable high frame rate mode in the menu first (page 315 of the advanced user guide). Not sure why this option needs to be done first... would be much simpler to include all frame rates in the movie mode rec size screen



Thanks, just before you posted I realized that I had to enable it first through the menu system. I think my former 5D4 was like that too. And agreed, it should just be a frame rate option, I shouldn't have to enable it first in a separate menu!


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 31, 2021)

DWhite said:


> I tried to update the firmware and my R5 would not take the update. Is anyone else having an issue with this?




Mine wouldn't "take" from the CFE. I had to put it on the SD card and then it worked fine.


----------



## mpeeps (Mar 31, 2021)

Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements:

Adds a digital full-time manual focus function (a function that enables constant manual focus adjustment in both One-shot AF and Servo AF).
It works! Unfortunately, when in lens AF mode (autofocus), the manual focus function does not include the very convenient Focus Guide. I must switch to MF (manual focus) on lens before it pops up after I've enabled it in the menu. And yes, it is enabled.


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 31, 2021)

From what I'm seeing, Canon USA pulled back the 1.3.0 firmware for the R6. No longer available for download.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 31, 2021)

reef58 said:


> My complaint really revolves around the R5 vs 1DX3. I am not fist shaking mad, but am annoyed Canon decided to offer a more capable camera for $2500 less and will not update the more expensive camera via firmware to at least match the cheaper one. I bought the 1dx when it came out. It is a great camera, but the auto focus with the r5 just kills it especially in video of animals, which I do a lot. The 1dx could be updated to keep their "flagship" competitive. I certainly have no complaints with the R5 or the update.


Yeah the 1DX3 is in many cases a lame duck. Do not get me wrong it is a great DSLR (arguably the best ever made) but it feels a lot like it was released just before Canon 100% committed to Mirrorless and it has lost the love an attention of its creators.

I know I would be pissed if I had dropped the 10K Canadian for the 1DX3 only to have it out classed by a "lessor" model.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 31, 2021)

HikeBike said:


> From what I'm seeing, Canon USA pulled back the 1.3.0 firmware for the R6. No longer available for download.


Looks the same on the Canon Canada site

From Canon Singapore - https://sg.canon/en/support/firmwar...&model=4082C&requestedSegment=consumer&page=1

*EOS R6 – Firmware Version 1.3.0*

_Distribution of the EOS R6 Firmware Version 1.3.0 is currently put on hold until further notice. _


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 31, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Looks the same on the Canon Canada site
> 
> From Canon Singapore - https://sg.canon/en/support/firmwar...&model=4082C&requestedSegment=consumer&page=1
> 
> ...


Yikes. I already installed it, and didn't run into any issues yet, but I hope this isn't a major cause for concern.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 31, 2021)

HikeBike said:


> Yikes. I already installed it, and didn't run into any issues yet, but I hope this isn't a major cause for concern.


I have my R6 in CPS Canada waiting on a new mainboard so when I call and check on it I will see if they have any info.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 31, 2021)

Just talked to CPS Canada and it sounds like the Camera will lock up in Movie mode when setting to Crop and higher framerates(I do not have my R6 to check). They did not have a timeline for the fixed firmware.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 31, 2021)

All I can say about the update is that it seemed to have fixed the problem I was having with my auto focus, and I didn't have that problem until after the last update so.. Time will tell.

Every now and then - not enough to really be noteworthy - my R5 would stop auto focusing. Turing the AF on and off didn't reset it, and even turning the camera quickly on and off didn't reset it. The few times that it happened I had to turn the camera off and wait at least 20 seconds or so and then when I turned it back on it was "fixed"..

So far this morning it hasn't repeated itself and I subject my camera to the same circumstances that would previously cause the problem to manifest.

Time will tell.


----------



## fred (Mar 31, 2021)

Has nobody else spotted the typo yet?


----------



## deleteme (Mar 31, 2021)

t.linn said:


> Zebras are a video feature. I've often wondered why we don't see it available for still images but this is something I have yet to see myself. Blinkies would be the stills equivalent I guess though, unlike zebras, the threshold(s) are not adjustable.


I had zebras on stills with my very pedestrian Panasonic FZ1000. It was a great help in manual exposure. Unquestioning faith in the accuracy of an EVF is an exposure failure waiting to happen.


----------



## deleteme (Mar 31, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> It means moving the focus ring will always change focus, seems obvious but with focus by wire it isn’t. Traditionally the manual focus ring is deactivated while the camera is trying to achieve AF and on some cameras needs a custom setting to activate MF even after focus has been achieved, like if the camera focused on the wrong part of the subject.


Ahhh, I see. I use back button focus so MF was always available.

For me, using the shutter release for AF was an invitation for mis-focus based on the AI (Artificial Imbecility) of the focusing algorithms.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 31, 2021)

Normalnorm said:


> Ahhh, I see. I use back button focus so MF was always available.
> 
> For me, using the shutter release for AF was an invitation for mis-focus based on the AI (Artificial Imbecility) of the focusing algorithms.


I've said this before, but after seemingly a 100 years of muscle memory (actually only 20) I seem incapable of effective use of BBF, I have so many series of images where I never focused it is unreal! So I use back button focus off, so I idiot proof myself and if I think to deactivate the AF then I can. Works well for me but isn't a popular option.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 31, 2021)

lastinglight said:


> I have installed the 1.3.0 firmware on my R5, but I'm not seeing all of the 'Video Rec Quality' options (e.g., RAW Light, 4K RAW) in the Red menu. I'm using a Lexar Professional 256GB 1750Mb/s CFExpress card, and I've tried in several video modes, including Manual Exposure, and C3.
> 
> Are there some settings dependencies which might be preventing the full set of Video Rec Quality options from showing up in the menu?


Disable Digital Stabilization and the RAW Formats will appear.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 31, 2021)

reef58 said:


> My complaint really revolves around the R5 vs 1DX3. I am not fist shaking mad, but am annoyed Canon decided to offer a more capable camera for $2500 less and will not update the more expensive camera via firmware to at least match the cheaper one. I bought the 1dx when it came out. It is a great camera, but the auto focus with the r5 just kills it especially in video of animals, which I do a lot. The 1dx could be updated to keep their "flagship" competitive. I certainly have no complaints with the R5 or the update.


Well the 1Ds MkIII was much more seriously undercut by the 5D II. It is what it is, 1 series cameras biggest feature is and always has been dependability, so they have never been at the cutting edge of tech. Can you imagine the damage to their reputation in the pro world they'd have suffered if they had put the R5 sensor in the 1DX III?


----------



## 1kind (Mar 31, 2021)

@Canon Rumors Guy 

Canon R6 firmware 1.3 has been pulled from Canon's website. No reason was stated as to why it was removed.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 31, 2021)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> What I've not seen talked about is that you can now configure the R5 to behave just like a DSLR.
> 
> A huge improvement to preserve battery life or for low light shooters who don't want the blinding display on all the time but also don't want to use th EVF for menus.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Canon really hid that one


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 31, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I've said this before, but after seemingly a 100 years of muscle memory (actually only 20) I seem incapable of effective use of BBF, I have so many series of images where I never focused it is unreal! So I use back button focus off, so I idiot proof myself and if I think to deactivate the AF then I can. Works well for me but isn't a popular option.


I have never been a fan of BBF but with the R5 I am trying to train myself to use it, I have left meter and focus on the shutter button but have mapped dedicated single point and Eye Autofocus (animal) to the back buttons. 

So far so good


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 31, 2021)

1kind said:


> @Canon Rumors Guy
> 
> Canon R6 firmware 1.3 has been pulled from Canon's website. No reason was stated as to why it was removed.


As I reported earlier in the thread it was pulled because there is a lock up in video mode when using crop and higher framerates. The Person at CPS was not the most clear on the repo steps.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 31, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Can you imagine the damage to their reputation in the pro world they'd have suffered if they had put the R5 sensor in the 1DX III?


R6 also overheats and it has the exact same sensor and image processor as the 1DX III.
The 4K on the 1DX III is clearly not as sharp as the R6.
The 5.5K RAW is exquisite but takes a lot less processing to accomplish.
1DX III is also a lot bigger and has a heatsink.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 31, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> What would be the solution if you don't have ND filters in bright sunshine?


Those ISO numbers are for maximum dynamic range.
You lose dynamic range in bright sunlight without NDs and also in lowlight.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 31, 2021)

Mike9129 said:


> I would love to see what kind of low light you are working in that the R5's noise performance becomes an issue.
> 
> There comes a point where you have to actually light a scene, expecting a camera to shoot in pitch black isn't really practical.


I feel it is unfair to call the R5 lowlight performance bad but R6 is a lot better.
R6 has the same sensor as the 1DX III.
I really want to see R6 vs A7S3 or FX3 but it seems like nobody has such a combination.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 31, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> There's even true 24 fps now (not 23.98). Even the "cinema" fx3 camera doesn't have that


FX3 "Cinema Camera" does not have DCI either.


----------



## -pekr- (Mar 31, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I feel it is unfair to call the R5 lowlight performance bad but R6 is a lot better.
> R6 has the same sensor as the 1DX III.
> I really want to see R6 vs A7S3 or FX3 but it seems like nobody has such a combination.



Not sure what you mean by "a lot better", as R6 low light is not more than a third or a half stop better max.


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 1, 2021)

Refraction said:


> Here you go. https://cam.start.canon/en/C003/manual/html/index.html


Thanks but that link is only for web viewing. I was after the pdf version and no Canon website seems to have it. Very strange!


----------



## reef58 (Apr 1, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Well the 1Ds MkIII was much more seriously undercut by the 5D II. It is what it is, 1 series cameras biggest feature is and always has been dependability, so they have never been at the cutting edge of tech. Can you imagine the damage to their reputation in the pro world they'd have suffered if they had put the R5 sensor in the 1DX III?


You make a good point, but man I was hoping for some AF tweaks based on the R5/R6. I really want to stick with the 1dx for video, but the R5 is kicking it pretty hard on the animals.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 1, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> Not sure what you mean by "a lot better", as R6 low light is not more than a third or a half stop better max.


In video mode both cameras are very similar up until about 12800 ISO and after that point the R6 video has noticeably less noise. At least that was the finding in this side by side comparison:


----------



## reef58 (Apr 1, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> R6 also overheats and it has the exact same sensor and image processor as the 1DX III.
> *The 4K on the 1DX III is clearly not as sharp as the R6*.
> The 5.5K RAW is exquisite but takes a lot less processing to accomplish.
> 1DX III is also a lot bigger and has a heatsink.


Are you sure about that? I would like to compare them, because the HQ 4k on the 1dx3 is pretty sharp. I don't see a huge difference between it and the R5 4k


----------



## landon (Apr 1, 2021)

Idxiii now has new firmware 1.4?


----------



## reef58 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I have never been a fan of BBF but with the R5 I am trying to train myself to use it, I have left meter and focus on the shutter button but have mapped dedicated single point and Eye Autofocus (animal) to the back buttons.
> 
> So far so good


Set the normal focus as a single point or single point with assist. Set the AF ON button to enable eye AF. When you hold in the AFON eye AF is engaged when you release it goes back to the default single point. I find it easier than BBF. Milage may vary.


----------



## David - Sydney (Apr 1, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Well the 1Ds MkIII was much more seriously undercut by the 5D II. It is what it is, 1 series cameras biggest feature is and always has been dependability, so they have never been at the cutting edge of tech. Can you imagine the damage to their reputation in the pro world they'd have suffered if they had put the R5 sensor in the 1DX III?


1 series (post the 1DSiii) tended to have the best video features. 5.5k raw was top line billing until the R5 and that was only because of the 45mp sensor allowing 8K.
If you mean "pro world" to be solely stills then adding the 16fps shutter to the R5 electricals within a 1D body with dual processors and I believe that the pro world would have accepted it. Perhaps the pro-sports workflow can handle cRaw and HEIF formats vs ~20mp raw/jpg in the future.

The Z9 and A1 both have 8K so minimum 45mp sensors. My guess is that the R1 will also have this size sensor. Canon can clearly handle the data flow especially if they can share the processing load between 2 processors like previous 1D series have. What I don't understand is why the A1 has >45mp.... downsampling from 8.1K to 8k seems to be an unnecessary waste of processing power.


----------



## BadBird (Apr 1, 2021)

Electronic Full-time Manual Focus - so worth the wait... the ability to quickly get the lens back on the correct focal plane with the manual focus ring when in Servo AF, when the autofocus has once again gone insane (in _any _mode) and jumped past the target to the background. No more need to switch to One-Shot AF, manually recover your focal point, then switch back to Servo AF - a technique that might work well if your subject is a tree sloth, but it seldom if ever works on a bird. Hopefully Canon will get out equivalent firmware updates out for the 800/f11 (and 600/f11); I use the 800 fairly regularly for water birds at a distance.


----------



## vladk (Apr 1, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> Thanks but that link is only for web viewing. I was after the pdf version and no Canon website seems to have it. Very strange!


PDF version is always late.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 1, 2021)

Starting to feel like stuff for photography isn't going to be addressed with the R5. Would love to have the submenu show up in the EVF for exposure compensation the same way it does for focus settings, when using the control ring. R5 locking up when using the Canon Connect App to remote trigger. This app needs some much needed attention as it is very sluggish when connecting to the camera. About the only thing it can do is take pictures of anything sitting completely still. Would love to be able to utilize the animal eye tracking focus to take pictures of birds and other small critters at close range without having to stand directly behind the camera. My list isn't even that big but I've read plenty on here of what other folks issues may be.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 1, 2021)

BadBird said:


> Electronic Full-time Manual Focus - so worth the wait... the ability to quickly get the lens back on the correct focal plane with the manual focus ring when in Servo AF, when the autofocus has once again gone insane (in _any _mode) and jumped past the target to the background. No more need to switch to One-Shot AF, manually recover your focal point, then switch back to Servo AF - a technique that might work well if your subject is a tree sloth, but it seldom if ever works on a bird. Hopefully Canon will get out equivalent firmware updates out for the 800/f11 (and 600/f11); I use the 800 fairly regularly for water birds at a distance.


Just set up 2 back button focus options. I've got the AF On btn set to single point focus and the * set to Animal Eye Tracking. It's worked for me when the camera decided to focus on the background for whatever reason.


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 1, 2021)

tapanit said:


> If you have "touch and drag AF" disabled, however, touching the dark screen won't change focus. Which is a very good thing if you ask me. Whether or not that has any impact on power consumption, I have no idea.


yep agree, different folks have different needs. I was impressed they considered the different scenarios


----------



## BadBird (Apr 1, 2021)

Your two back button settings are exactly what I have been using since I finally got the R5 last November (ordered on 9 July 2020), AND I watched the August 2020 Whistling Wings Photography video recommended on this Forum. I ran into way too many instances where the only way to break out of a failed auto-focus was to switch to One-Shot and use the manual focus ring to bring the focus all the way back to the subject. When the R5 AF blows out to the background, or when it gets lost deep in the branches behind the bird, it is usually unrecoverable using an AF function. If you try to use AF, it might take a half-dozen stabs of the thumb or more to force single point focus to re-acquire the target (much less luck had with animal eye tracking). Usually that meant that the bird had flown long before I got it back in focus.

Based on another post to this forum, I added the AF Point Button, programmed to switch between Servo AF and One-Shot AF, and that plus a spin of the focus ring got me back in focus much faster. Now with 1.3.0 I can skip the switch to and from One-Shot and just spin the focus ring, unless I actually *want *the One-shot-only MF tools from the AF 2 menu available . I tried it today with the 100-500 (with and without 1.4 TC) and it allows me to correct a blown AF very quickly.

I still find the AF on the R5 less reliable for small birds than my 7D Mk II with 100-400+1.4 TC, but when I get lucky, or force it to work, I get better images, especially in low light. IMHO, the R5 animal eye AF is a lot like a paraphrase from Longfellow's "Jemima" poem:
...when it is good, it is very, very good, and when it is bad it is horrid.


----------



## -pekr- (Apr 1, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> In video mode both cameras are very similar up until about 12800 ISO and after that point the R6 video has noticeably less noise. At least that was the finding in this side by side comparison:



Oh, sorry, not realised you are talking video. Had stills in mind ....


----------



## macrunning (Apr 1, 2021)

BadBird said:


> Your two back button settings are exactly what I have been using since I finally got the R5 last November (ordered on 9 July 2020), AND I watched the August 2020 Whistling Wings Photography video recommended on this Forum. I ran into way too many instances where the only way to break out of a failed auto-focus was to switch to One-Shot and use the manual focus ring to bring the focus all the way back to the subject. When the R5 AF blows out to the background, or when it gets lost deep in the branches behind the bird, it is usually unrecoverable using an AF function. If you try to use AF, it might take a half-dozen stabs of the thumb or more to force single point focus to re-acquire the target (much less luck had with animal eye tracking). Usually that meant that the bird had flown long before I got it back in focus.
> 
> Based on another post to this forum, I added the AF Point Button, programmed to switch between Servo AF and One-Shot AF, and that plus a spin of the focus ring got me back in focus much faster. Now with 1.3.0 I can skip the switch to and from One-Shot and just spin the focus ring, unless I actually *want *the One-shot-only MF tools from the AF 2 menu available . I tried it today with the 100-500 (with and without 1.4 TC) and it allows me to correct a blown AF very quickly.
> 
> ...


I get what your saying now. I’ve experienced the same thing. I will have to give your method a try.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 1, 2021)

armd said:


> Why does Canon hate still photographers? Still no zebras, improved button functionality, or variable ES FPS.






dlee13 said:


> Sad to see now zebra highlights when shooting, still holding hope we can get it some day soon....



Zebras are a non-issue for seasoned pros who learned how to interpret their meter with optical viewfinders. If one is shooting raw they're overrated as well, since you don't really see what you're going to get when you use a raw conversion app with much more flexibility as well as both increased range of adjustments and smaller increments of adjustment than what is available in camera.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 1, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Yeah that's true. It doesn't look like there is any consistent reason for the lockups. A bunch of people were claiming it was an issue with Sandisk CF Express cards and that Sony Tough cards didn't have lockups. But then that was disproven with some Sony Tough card users also having lockups.
> 
> As for me, I'm in Australia so have a 5 year warranty on the camera - no real rush for a repair just yet. I have had the camera since the start of August last year, taken about 12,000 photos and have had 3 lockups so far. It always seemed to occur directly after taking a photo when the camera was writing the data to the card or just after it had finished writing to the card. I have mainly been using a Sandisk 512gb CF express card, and don't believe I have had a lockup with my 128GB Sandisk SD card (but could just be because I used it much less). I was also on the 1.1.1 firmware for all of those lockups and only recently updated to 1.2.0.
> 
> ...



There are only a handful of vendors who actually make the flash memory chips that all of the card manufacturers buy from. It's very feasible that there are some SanDisk and some Sony Tough CF Express cards that contain chips from the same batch of the same chip maker, while other examples of SanDisk and Sony Tough CF Express cards do not contain chips from the batch that is involved in the issue. The numbers printed on the side of your memory card that tells you *exactly* which batch it is a part of are just as important as the brand label on it when trying to determine if a card is among a batch of "problem" cards.


----------



## dlee13 (Apr 1, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> Zebras are a non-issue for seasoned pros who learned how to interpret their meter with optical viewfinders. If one is shooting raw they're overrated as well, since you don't really see what you're going to get when you use a raw conversion app with much more flexibility as well as both increased range of adjustments and smaller increments of adjustment than what is available in camera.


But it's a mirrorless camera and you do see what you're going to get so they are very useful? If your signature is up to date and you haven't actually used one of these bodies, the highlights are very sensitive and blow easy unlike on older sensors. 

Zebras are just like Eye AF, people got by without them before but now that we have this feature it's better to use it.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 2, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> But it's a mirrorless camera and you do see what you're going to get so they are very useful? If your signature is up to date and you haven't actually used one of these bodies, the highlights are very sensitive and blow easy unlike on older sensors.
> 
> Zebras are just like Eye AF, people got by without them before but now that we have this feature it's better to use it.


What you see in the EVF of a mirrorless camera is no more like what you'll eventually get when doing proper raw processing than what you seen on the rear LCD of a DSLR in Live View is. 

If you're shooting straight to JPEG, you get very close to WYSIWYG *if* the EVF is properly calibrated for color, contrast, and brightness to match your ultimate intended viewing device (typically your large, properly calibrated and profiled monitor). But even then, there are artifacts from scaling 20-30-45 MP images to a 1-3 MP EVF (remember, you have to divide "dots" by three to get actual MP of an EVF or back of camera LCD). You also can't adequately judge "sharpness" or "focus" of a 45-50 MP image when viewing it on a 2 MP (6 million Dot) EVF, as each pixel in the EVF represents a 5x5 block of pixels in the actual image. Blur that is five pixels or less wide will look perfectly sharp on the lower resolution screen.

Highlights blow easier on any higher resolution sensor, because the smaller sensels have lower full well capacity. This is not unique to mirrorless cameras.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 2, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I have never been a fan of BBF but with the R5 I am trying to train myself to use it, I have left meter and focus on the shutter button but have mapped dedicated single point and Eye Autofocus (animal) to the back buttons.
> 
> So far so good


When I first started using BBF it was a very deliberate motion. Now it is automatic even when I switch to shutter AF. 

My Wacom tablet was the same way. For two weeks I struggled and then it all became smooth.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 2, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Starting to feel like stuff for photography isn't going to be addressed with the R5. Would love to have the submenu show up in the EVF for exposure compensation the same way it does for focus settings, when using the control ring. R5 locking up when using the Canon Connect App to remote trigger. This app needs some much needed attention as it is very sluggish when connecting to the camera. About the only thing it can do is take pictures of anything sitting completely still. Would love to be able to utilize the animal eye tracking focus to take pictures of birds and other small critters at close range without having to stand directly behind the camera. My list isn't even that big but I've read plenty on here of what other folks issues may be.


Canon needs to dump the nonsense they call Canon Connect. It needs a complete re-write to offer proper stability and a comprehensive suite of controls and features.
CamRanger is a very good app that offers a lot of still and video features. Canon should do as well or better


----------



## -pekr- (Apr 2, 2021)

BadBird said:


> Your two back button settings are exactly what I have been using since I finally got the R5 last November (ordered on 9 July 2020), AND I watched the August 2020 Whistling Wings Photography video recommended on this Forum. I ran into way too many instances where the only way to break out of a failed auto-focus was to switch to One-Shot and use the manual focus ring to bring the focus all the way back to the subject. When the R5 AF blows out to the background, or when it gets lost deep in the branches behind the bird, it is usually unrecoverable using an AF function. If you try to use AF, it might take a half-dozen stabs of the thumb or more to force single point focus to re-acquire the target (much less luck had with animal eye tracking). Usually that meant that the bird had flown long before I got it back in focus.
> 
> Based on another post to this forum, I added the AF Point Button, programmed to switch between Servo AF and One-Shot AF, and that plus a spin of the focus ring got me back in focus much faster. Now with 1.3.0 I can skip the switch to and from One-Shot and just spin the focus ring, unless I actually *want *the One-shot-only MF tools from the AF 2 menu available . I tried it today with the 100-500 (with and without 1.4 TC) and it allows me to correct a blown AF very quickly.
> 
> ...



I dare to describe our setup. We do ppl - studio, outdoors, weddings. 


We have left enabled only two modes - Eye AF tracking + single point and re-assigned the AF selection button to directly switch between them
For Eye AF tracking, we have set Initial Servo AF point being set - if you don't do so, you have no clue, what the camera selects. I call it a focus & recompose reborn, really. Watch this: 




AF-ON - set to engage the Eye AF. This way, while in One point mode, you can still let the camera quickly find and jump to the face
* - we have it set to Servo ON/OFF. What I don't like at all, is the Single point mode tracking working in reverse mode - it refocuses to where you point the camera, instead of tracking the subject - I hate that.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Apr 2, 2021)

-pekr- said:


> I dare to describe our setup. We do ppl - studio, outdoors, weddings.
> 
> 
> We have left enabled only two modes - Eye AF tracking + single point and re-assigned the AF selection button to directly switch between them
> ...


I just watched that last week! Works like a champ. Appreciate you posting it here.


----------



## HikeBike (Apr 2, 2021)

On the R5, what exactly does the "LCD Backlight Off" option do? I know I'm taking the description too literally, and it's making me wonder why a user wouldn't simply flip the screen shut.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 2, 2021)

HikeBike said:


> On the R5, what exactly does the "LCD Backlight Off" option do? I know I'm taking the description too literally, and it's making me wonder why a user wouldn't simply flip the screen shut.



_"It’s an option to use the LCD the same style as on a DSLR. So by default the screen and EVF are off. When moving your eye to the EVF it will turn on the EVF and the screen stays off. It sort of simulates DSLR usage. But when pressing the review button or menu button and you do not use the EVF it wil show that on the rear screen, just like when using a DSLR.

In previous version you only had the option to completely turn off the back screen and then the EVF was always on and menu and review of photo’s was also handled by the EVF. Or the backscreen was always on with a liveview or your settings screen and went only off when using the EVF.

This new option is much nicer to use and probably will also save some battery because EVF and screen are off more often."_






What is "LCD Backlight OFF option"?: Canon EOS R Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com


----------



## Canonite (Apr 3, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> What you see in the EVF of a mirrorless camera is no more like what you'll eventually get when doing proper raw processing than what you seen on the rear LCD of a DSLR in Live View is.
> 
> If you're shooting straight to JPEG, you get very close to WYSIWYG *if* the EVF is properly calibrated for color, contrast, and brightness to match your ultimate intended viewing device (typically your large, properly calibrated and profiled monitor). But even then, there are artifacts from scaling 20-30-45 MP images to a 1-3 MP EVF (remember, you have to divide "dots" by three to get actual MP of an EVF or back of camera LCD). You also can't adequately judge "sharpness" or "focus" of a 45-50 MP image when viewing it on a 2 MP (6 million Dot) EVF, as each pixel in the EVF represents a 5x5 block of pixels in the actual image. Blur that is five pixels or less wide will look perfectly sharp on the lower resolution screen.
> 
> Highlights blow easier on any higher resolution sensor, because the smaller sensels have lower full well capacity. This is not unique to mirrorless cameras.


Wow, I wonder how we ever got our exposures right when using film. Nothing note worthy here to help others, just a lot of useless info.
would a, should a, could a, stuff.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 3, 2021)

Canonite said:


> Wow, I wonder how we ever got our exposures right when using film. Nothing note worthy here to help others, just a lot of useless info.
> would a, should a, could a, stuff.



Have you got anything to actually dispute what I said? Or just the ad hominin attack you posted?

If you'll read back through the thread, you'll see that it all started when I noted that those who learned to read and properly interpret what the meter on their OVF camera with no rear LCD screen was telling them don't place near the same importance on zebras and WYSIWYG that newcomers to photography do.

The other party in the conversation then countered that mirrorless cameras are somehow different from DSLRs in that an EVF actually does show you what you're going to get (as if DSLRs don't also offer Live view and rear LCD screens) and that somehow, highlights magically blow out easier on sensors placed in mirrorless cameras than the same sensors placed in DSLRs. (_i.e. _both the EOS 5D Mark IV and the EOS R have the exact same sensor, yet somehow the EOS R blows highlights faster/easier than the 5D Mark IV. Or the 1D X Mark III and the R6 share the same sensor, but somehow the R6 blows highlights faster/easier than the 1D X Mark II?)

Only then did I go on to point out that WYSIWYG isn't really true, either, unless one is shooting straight to JPEG with no further processing.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 3, 2021)

Canonite said:


> Wow, I wonder how we ever got our exposures right when using film. Nothing note worthy here to help others, just a lot of useless info.
> would a, should a, could a, stuff.



I clearly remember me getting my first DLSR back in 2003 or 2004 and the wise guys was literally laughing that I got a DSLR. "Digital photography will never make it" "DSLR will never ever surpass analog shooting" "The digital photography will never be more than a brief trend" and so on.
I remember one comment in particular, "You will need at leas a 35MP sensor to remotely achieve any similarities with a 35mm film, and that is never going to happen, or at least not in the coming 100 years"

The wise guys are not that wise i assume.


----------



## HikeBike (Apr 6, 2021)

Dockland said:


> _"It’s an option to use the LCD the same style as on a DSLR. So by default the screen and EVF are off. When moving your eye to the EVF it will turn on the EVF and the screen stays off. It sort of simulates DSLR usage. But when pressing the review button or menu button and you do not use the EVF it wil show that on the rear screen, just like when using a DSLR.
> 
> In previous version you only had the option to completely turn off the back screen and then the EVF was always on and menu and review of photo’s was also handled by the EVF. Or the backscreen was always on with a liveview or your settings screen and went only off when using the EVF.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if Canon were to bring this feature to the RP, R, and R6 in future firmware releases. Though, I'm not sure how much development they are willing to put into RP and R firmware moving forward.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 9, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> There are only a handful of vendors who actually make the flash memory chips that all of the card manufacturers buy from. It's very feasible that there are some SanDisk and some Sony Tough CF Express cards that contain chips from the same batch of the same chip maker, while other examples of SanDisk and Sony Tough CF Express cards do not contain chips from the batch that is involved in the issue. The numbers printed on the side of your memory card that tells you *exactly* which batch it is a part of are just as important as the brand label on it when trying to determine if a card is among a batch of "problem" cards.


I still haven’t upgraded to firmware 1.3 on my R5 (still on 1.2). But since your post I have stopped using my 512gb Sandisk CF Express Card and reverted to a Sandisk 128gb UHS-I card. So far nearly 3000 frames taken over 3 photo shoots and no lockups yet. If it makes it to 5000+ frames without a lockup with the SD card I will strongly suspect the CF Express card was causing the problem. With the CF Express I was getting a lockup roughly once every 2000 frames. So let’s see what happens... I’ll give it a few more weeks and then upgrade to 1.3 to test out the CF express card again. Fingers crossed


----------

